# unable to attach files to my mail accounts.



## kiran_k_3 (Dec 4, 2004)

hi every one,
               i am unable to attach files to my mail accounts(yahoo,hotmail,rediff) .plz try to solve this prob.my specifications are:
os=windows 98.
antivirus=MCaffee
IE6
      i am browsing through cable net provided by local people.probably this is due to MCafee think so because i never got this prob when i am using NAV-04 ,but i never installed a fire wall in MCafee.
        plz help me in solving this prob.
                 byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## h4ck3r (Dec 4, 2004)

*Did u ... ???*

Did ye mess up with the securtiy level in ie6 ... if not you can access 'em easily .. Try checking the security level of yo ie by going to 
tools-->Internet options-->Security and now check the security. The adviced levels are Medium or Medium Low .Use either of the options ....for yo case u can use Medium Low . If it doesnt work pm me ...stating why


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 6, 2004)

*limit?*

i think u may have hit the upper limit......


----------

